# Audi-o



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

It's been a while since we've had a good audio thread. So…
I was driving a Hyundai Sonata rental car the other day and a "crankable" song came on the radio (Major Tom). I uppped the volume and was quite pleased with the sound system. Then I was quite depressed thinking about the sound system in the A3. I've got the non-Bose system and have disconnected the totally craptastic sub-woofer, which brought the sound up from intolerable to simply poor. My major complaint is the lack of crispness, or clarity, in the current sound system.
So, I want to upgrade my sound system. I want to stay with the stock head unit but will consider changing it if absolutely necessary. I just want good sound. Not totally fantastic. Not incredibly loud. No teeth jarring sub-woofer. No flashy amp with neon lights. I’m thinking that I simply need better speakers all around. Although the rear ones don’t seem to be nearly as bad as the front.
What are the sizes of the various speakers?
Will a different amp have a significant impact on sound quality?
Also, I’m not sure if it’s worth putting a better speaker in the crappy sub-woofer enclosure in the back. I want to put a custom sub enclosure in the trunk about as much as I want to add a heartbeat stripe across my side windows and add some louvers to the back window.
Any advice or recommendations will be tolerated.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

6.5" speakers, 1.5" tweeters. That's for the BOSE system diagram I see, I assume the speaker size would be the same?!?!


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Audi-o (MisterJJ)*

Replace the head unit BEFORE replacing the speakers (horse before cart).
You could go with the Audi Symphony II (you'd have to replace more than just the radio though because you'd be going from single DIN to double DIN).
Or better yet you could get a quality aftermarket single DIN radio like Eclipse CD5030. Add a PF-SWI-CAN2 CANBUS adapter to keep your steering wheel controls, or specifically a SWI-ECL2 for Eclipse radios (www.PIE-FIT.com for more info). You would need an antenna adapter as well.
(just remember with audio systems, 1,000 watts do not matter if the amp is running at 10% distortion! 50 clean watts @ .001% distortion beats a ton of distorted watts any day in clarity. Eclipse makes very high quality stuff, in fact their amps are only a scant .0008% THD! Now if NAD only made car audio...)
Back when I had a new 2001 Jetta the sound system was crap. Crap, crap, crap. I replaced the factory radio with an Eclipse head unit and WOW! You'd think I had spent $1,000 on a speaker and amp system. Nope, I just got rid of the piece of &hit Clairion-made VW radio.
If you want to stick w/ factory, I can say that the Bose Symphony II is pretty good. I believe there is an amp mounted in the trunk area for the system. I don't know off hand if it's just for the subs or the whole system, so you'd be looking at least 3 pieces to replace to go all-factory: head unit, amp and double din cage P/N: 8P0 858 005 A. See this for more info: http://audi-diy.blogspot.com/2....html


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Audi-o (MattFueh2234)*

I have a concert 2+ for sale... pics can be provided
I actually quite liked the sound, just moved up to RNS-E.
The fronts are powered by the head unit, the rears are amplified (the amp sends out line-level to the rear amplifier, which I think is mounted in the rear subwoofer housing.) This is the same system as the Bose, I understand. The advantage of the 2+ over the 2 is that it reads MP3 CDs (which hold lots more music) and the more modern look.
Let me know if you'd be interested.
Keith


_Modified by VWAddict at 7:05 PM 9/11/2009_


----------



## quietA3guy (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Audi-o (MisterJJ)*

Blaupunkt THA 475 PnP Amplifier 
Apparently it works with the stock head unit.
4 different versions Blaupunkt.com


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi-o (quietA3guy)*

Current thoughts:
The more I see aftermarket head units, the more I like the stock one. The style simply fits the car perfectly. I don't even particularly care for the look of the Symphony II system. Double-DIN always looked odd to me. I think that changing the main head unit is going to be my last resort.
The fact that I think the front is much worse than the rear leads me to believe that the internal amp in the stock unit sucks. Therefore, the first step should be to get a quality amp for the front. I can then change the rear amp, speakers, or head unit later if I want further improvement. The front amp in the stock head unit gets disabled by grounding the Bose pin, right?
Let me know if this line of reasoning is way off.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

I would probably changed speakers first, then get a four channel amp to power all of them so you would not have to get two two channel amps to power front and rear speakers. 
BTW that's what I'm currently doing ATM, but I'm also getting a sub, sub amp, and aftermarket head unit.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

I remember some guy disabled the center speaker, lowered the tweeter crossover freq and ran ssome piezos in parallel with the speaker to give it some super high freq.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Audi-o (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_I uppped the volume and was quite pleased with the sound system. Then I was quite depressed thinking about the sound system in the A3. 
...
So, I want to upgrade my sound system. I want to stay with the stock head unit but will consider changing it if absolutely necessary. I just want good sound. Not totally fantastic. Not incredibly loud. 

Kind of an odd set of statements given it seems like you turned up the volume on the Kia and was impressed compared to doing the same on the Audi. You may not need it to be "incredibly loud" but from the sounds of it you _do_ want the headroom to do so. If moderate volume reaches to the upper limit of the amp/speakers' capability then it's not going to sound very good. OTOH if you had amps and speakers that could produce "incredibly loud" audio while retaining its composure (i.e. clear and defined not distorted, muddy, or congested) then it's also going to sound a lot better at moderate volumes.
As for "not totally fantastic" you're setting the bar a bit low there too IMO. You want something that _is_ fantastic for the money you put in. I.e. If you put in $200-$400 to upgrade stuff you want it to sound as good as that money will do for you. You definitely don't want to spend hundreds (or thousands) and come out with a result where you're not thinking you did well for what you put in.

_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_No flashy amp with neon lights.

C'mon now no one wants that, lol.

_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_I’m thinking that I simply need better speakers all around. Although the rear ones don’t seem to be nearly as bad as the front.

Unless something is different with the older systems AFAIK the rear speakers are identical to the fronts. The only difference is the tweeter location (the door handle area in the rear, the A-pillar up front) and the fact that the rears are driven by a separate amp and the fronts are driven by the HU. However that amp is incredibly tiny so I'm not sure it would make that much difference. It also has to drive the "sub" but since you've disconnected that the amp isn't working as hard which probably nets slightly better sq on the rear speakers than with it connected. But then rear speakers crap up your soundstage anyway and you shouldn't have them running. Neither should you have the centre channel connected because it's just a retarded bridge across the front L/R pair, not an actual processed centre signal. 
(Of note I never figured out how to disconnect the centre while it was running off the HU amp. The guys on Audi World suggeted that all you had to do was remove the wires from the harness connector but they were speaking from an A4 and it certainly wasn't the same on the A3, I didn't see the wires for the centre at the harness at all. I could have taken it out and removed the wires off the back of the centre but I didn't bother because once I ran new speaker wire it didn't matter.)
You are right that new speakers will help you out but you will need to amp them separately to make any real difference. The HU amp and the amp in the rear are just _not going to cut it_ to power good aftermarket speakers. Even with an amp and new speakers though you're still at the mercy of the stock HU which undoubtedly "colours" the sound even when you set the 3 adjustments (high, middle, low, lol) to their centre positions. Some people say you get a "flat signal" when you ground the Bose but I still don't buy that.

_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Will a different amp have a significant impact on sound quality?

Yes, huge, see above.









_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Also, I’m not sure if it’s worth putting a better speaker in the crappy sub-woofer enclosure in the back. I want to put a custom sub enclosure in the trunk about as much as I want to add a heartbeat stripe across my side windows and add some louvers to the back window.

I don't think it's worth it do do that either but if you don't want to put in a real sub, it might be your only choice. Note that there was one guy that replaced the stock-location enclosure with another one, keeping it looking totally stock, though he did have to cut the metal in the hatch to fit it.

_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Any advice or recommendations will be tolerated.


LOL tolerated.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi-o (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
Kind of an odd set of statements given it seems like you turned up the volume on the Kia and was impressed compared to doing the same on the Audi. You may not need it to be "incredibly loud" but from the sounds of it you _do_ want the headroom to do so. 

Cranking it up just drove home the fact that the A3 sound sucks. I've put the volume in the A3 at maximum and decided it was easily as loud as I would ever want it to be. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
As for "not totally fantastic" you're setting the bar a bit low there too IMO. You want something that _is_ fantastic for the money you put in.

Yes, I agree. I guess I'm just trying to say that I don't want to spend $3k on a "killer" system.

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
You are right that new speakers will help you out but you will need to amp them separately to make any real difference.

So it looks like speakers and amp/s are a must. I can get these and then decide if I really want to go with a different head unit. It sounds like a lot of work to run all the wires for a 4 channel amp in the back so I was thinking I could simplify things by running separate amps in the front and rear. Maybe get a thin amp that would fit in the passenger footwell or put one behind the glove box.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Audi-o (MisterJJ)*

if anyone wants, i have this to sell....
i have completely brand new in boxes two Precision Power 10" subwoofers, a PPI 6 channel amp (I think) and a set of PPI 6.5" component speakers.
all are new and in their boxes, they are just a few years old and collected dust.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi-o (MisterJJ)*

I was in exactly the same position you are. I wanted a much better sound, stealth, and keeping the oem hu. I ended up upgrading the front speakers, deleting the center tweeter, turning off the rear speakers, adding a zapco amp in the same place as the stock sub, and having a custom box built for a new sub. The sub is located in where you have the storage nook on passenger side of the trunk. I can still access the spare. 
The oem hu is a perfectly fine unit. Since you have the non-bose, you will have to ground the bose pin in the back of the hu to get it to put out a flat signal that the new amp can process. The rear door speakers do nothing but complicate creating a proper sound stage. Here is a pic of the sub enclosure.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Audi-o (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Yes, I agree. I guess I'm just trying to say that I don't want to spend $3k on a "killer" system.

Out of curiosity what price range are you looking to be in, all said and done? It's a lot easier to recommend stuff (particularly what speakers to get) if there's a price range to go on









_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_So it looks like speakers and amp/s are a must. I can get these and then decide if I really want to go with a different head unit. It sounds like a lot of work to run all the wires for a 4 channel amp in the back so I was thinking I could simplify things by running separate amps in the front and rear. Maybe get a thin amp that would fit in the passenger footwell or put one behind the glove box.

Unfortunately there is about zero space in the footwells in the A3 so you definitely can't fit an amp in there. Even if you could it would overheat tout suite! Behing the glove box is almost as bad though it might be possible if you got a really small amp. Again though you have the problem of nowhere for heat to go. Anyway if you're looking for a small, efficient, amp with decent power, look into a _full-range _Class-D, or a Class-T amp.
It's definitely an idea to try sticking with the stock HU and seeing how you like it. If the Bose pin changes the front speaker outs to line-level, what you can do is wire up the outputs to RCA cables and off you go. Easy way to do this is buy some cheap dollar store type RCA extensions (with female ends) and cut them and wire them up. Then connect your real RCA cables to there and to the amp. This way you won't have to cut more expensive/higher quality RCAs and the cheap RCA cable length will be really short (just a few inches is all you need) so it won't impact quality.
Not sure what kind of output level and impedance the factory units output, but I guess you'll see if it's satisfactory when you hook it all up.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi-o (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
Out of curiosity what price range are you looking to be in, all said and done? 

Hmm... That's a tough question. I always hate when the car or other salesman asks this question. I usually just shoot for what I feel is the best value for the level of quality I desire. Kind of hard to define.
If I am forced to come up with some kind of budget I think I would have a really hard time justifying over $1500 for this and I really expect to pay a bit less than that. Up to $500 would be not a problem. Anything over $500 is definitely possible if that's what it takes or if I simply feel the value is worth the price.
I hope this is reasonable expectations. I always price shop after determining what I want so I have no idea of costs at this point.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi-o (MisterJJ)*

One way to save money is to not upgrade the rear door speakers. Unless you plan on having some sort of surround sound, two channel music will only suffer with more speakers. Good luck with a $500 budget. A decent amp and qualilty front separates will be double that. For what it's worth, I paid about 2k for labor and parts on my upgrade. The zapco digital amps run cool enough to stick behind the rear drivers panel in the trunk where the oem sub is located. I can access the amp with a usb cable through the exiting vent. The oem hu powers the rear door speakers. I just keep them faded to off.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi-o (kayaker10)*

I didn't say my budget is $500. Just that under $500 is a "no-brainer" and above that I need to see the value in it before I spend it. Like I said, my budget is kinda hard to define. If someone can demonstrate that $1000 for an updgrade will sound only fair no matter what is purchased and that a $2000 upgrade will sound absolutely fantastic, I'll probably shoot for the $2000.
Of course the problem I'm sure to run into is that the vast majority of opinions on sound compents comes from fanatics that will quible over differences in sound quality that few persons, if any, can actually detect in a sound studio, let alone in the crappy acoustics of a small car. I may be wrong, but I doubt a $2000 upgrade will sound significantly better than a $1000 upgrade *to me*.
P.S. I do my own work so labor is not part of the budget.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi-o (MisterJJ)*

Sorry for the bad reading comp on your $500 budget. I too am no audiophile, but I wanted a good sounding system that was very musical and not boomy. Here are some links to the amp and speakers I used. Everything is relative in both cost and performance. The DLS Performance series speakers are considered mid-range in price, but they are still in the $650 range. The sub I put in was produced for the shop that did my work. It's only 8-inches, but could get by in a shallow enclosure. The big upside for me was there was not need to cut anything. The amp fits where the stock sub was, and the sub enclosure fits where the storage nook was. Good luck on your project. Most audiophiles will tell you to spend the most on speakers. Hence, my advice to skip upgrading the rear doors and take the money you save and use for better front separates.
http://www.dls.se/en/car/prod.html?produkt=en_395
http://www.zapco.com/prod/DC_Ref/DC_3604Frame.htm




_Modified by kayaker10 at 2:27 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Audi-o (kayaker10)*

there is a guy on audi-sport net who has a nice fabrication for a custom sub enclosure to replace the stock POS. He wants $250 for the empty enclosure but it's pretty sweet. I've got the install guide if anyone is interested. IM me.
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/s...78141


_Modified by drew138 at 3:39 PM 9/14/2009_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi-o (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_The DLS Performance series speakers are considered mid-range in price, but they are still in the $650 range. 

Huh?!?
http://www.dealercostcaraudio.....aspx
Are you talking $650 for all four or five speakers? Installed?
I guess I'm ready to start thinking of specific components. Is there any significant reason to select the amp before the speakers, vice-versa, or both at the same time?
I'm afraid to ask for product recommendations because I'll probably get 12 different recommendations from 10 different people. I suspect it's pretty hard to separate the facts from the marketing hype.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi-o (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_there is a guy on audi-sport net who has a nice fabrication for a custom sub enclosure to replace the stock POS. He wants $250 for the empty enclosure but it's pretty sweet. I've got the install guide if anyone is interested. IM me.
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/s...78141


That looks pretty sweet but I think I'll try going without a sub at first. The stock speakers themselves seem to have enough bass without a sub anyway. I'm probably asking for a flaming but I always thought you need good speakers to impress the people inside the car and you need a good sub if you want to impress the kid in the honda who pulled up next to you.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is a guy who on his A4 changed his tweeters to piezos and got a more extended response. Plus he disconnected his center speaker, which seems to be low-fi one ways
http://audiforum.us/rns-e/1097....html


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Audi-o (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_One way to save money is to not upgrade the rear door speakers. Unless you plan on having some sort of surround sound, two channel music will only suffer with more speakers.

Agreed. Stay away from rear speakers! Car makers would have you believe more speakers are better with their 50-speaker "premium" systems but that's not true in reality. Just listen to the mediocre B&O in the MLP A4/A5 for proof of that, or any other zillion-speaker factory system for that matter.

_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_Good luck with a $500 budget. A decent amp and qualilty front separates will be double that. For what it's worth, I paid about 2k for labor and parts on my upgrade. The zapco digital amps run cool enough to stick behind the rear drivers panel in the trunk where the oem sub is located. 

LOL wait saying "good luck with $500" and then mentioning you have Zapco amps in the next sentence isn't really making a convincing argument. Nothing wrong with Zapco, but they are certainly not known for being inexpensive. Zapco is $$$ and $$$ I don't think MisterJJ has to spend for what they are looking to do.

_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Hmm... That's a tough question. I always hate when the car or other salesman asks this question. I usually just shoot for what I feel is the best value for the level of quality I desire. Kind of hard to define.
If I am forced to come up with some kind of budget I think I would have a really hard time justifying over $1500 for this and I really expect to pay a bit less than that. Up to $500 would be not a problem. Anything over $500 is definitely possible if that's what it takes or if I simply feel the value is worth the price.
I hope this is reasonable expectations. I always price shop after determining what I want so I have no idea of costs at this point.

Ha well with a salesman I can see the concern; just asking for advice it kind of helps. Like I don't want to tell you "hey why not check out these Focal Utopias they would be good for you" when you don't plan on spending nearly that much. Similarly don't want to tell you to buy something lower end when you're expecting something better.
I don't think it's unreasonable per se though, no. $500 can get you a good 2ch amp, good component set, and the necessary cabling/wires, sure. Labour is another story, if required. However it's not that big an install we're talking about if we're just replacing speakers and amping them. Getting gear that's great bang for the buck is simply a matter of choosing the right products and being willing to mix brands and not be one of those "oh I have to buy Alpine amps to match my Alpine head, and Alpine speakers too" type of people...
It's well known on many car audio forums that a $90 set of PG RSd components will do battle with comp sets in the $200 range, making some of them actually look stupid/overpriced. So I'd say if you're thinking $200 or less for a comp set, look into the RSds. If you're looking for something better than those, look at spending $250+ on your components. I mean there are other ways to do it too like "home brewing" components but that usually takes a bit more research, driver selection and knowledge, plus unless you bi-amp (aka "go active") you'll have to either build crossovers or find appropriate ones otherwise. Sometimes it helps if you have things lying around that you can use already and/or if you get creative...
For example for my A3 I put together a set of Focal Polyglass 165V2S components for pretty cheap, but I had to know where to look and was lucky enough to have some never used Polyglass-line crossover modules sitting around. (Side note: there is some danger in buying certain speaker brands, particulary Focal, off eBay as there are a lot of counterfeits/fakes floating around unfortunately.)
Even if you don't have any audio gear, cabling, etc. around that you could use, it's still not hard to get some pretty good gear for good prices. 
There are the guys that will be putting stuff like speakers from the higher-end lines of the likes of Rainbow, Hertz, Focal, etc. in their cars; along with Zapco, Brax, JL, you-name-the-high-end-high-priced-brand of amps here in their cars, and that's all fine and dandy. However you do *not* "need" to spend that kind of money to get where you want to go. Nothing wrong if you want to be spending that kind of money and are looking to get into the high end, but from the sounds of it you want something that's significantly better than stock but not insane, right? Well I can tell you that you certainly don't need to spend thousands to get there. Not if we're not talking about changing the head unit and not adding any subwoofer(s), anyway.
One thing about these VAG cars that works to your advantage is how the doors are built like a tank, lol. I think it was RyanA3 that mentioned on his writeup how he didn't bother matting the doors because they were so well made and sealed that he didn't have to. I remeber kinda taking that with a grain of salt when I read it but then when I put my speakers in and saw for myself I was actually really surprised. You don't have to use any kind of sound deadening/matting material on the doors at all, not for a modest installation anyway. So you "get away" there, without having to spend a dime.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi-o (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_I ended up upgrading the front speakers, deleting the center tweeter,

Was there any problem with deleting the center tweeter or did you simply disconnect it?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi-o (MisterJJ)*

Back from the dead...
Finally getting back around to this. Hopefully I can get something done before having to head over to China again. I think I'll give the PG RSD speakers a try. So my next noobish question is:
Should I use crossovers? (Just passive, I'm assuming)
If so, should I just get the PG Component System (RSD65CS) which includes tweeters and crossovers?
Also, what about the question of disconnecting the center tweeter?


----------



## makanouchi (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think aftermarket head units look bad in our cars.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Fast forward to the 2009 dash and the double din would look a little more awkward with an aftermarket head unit.
I would love for an option to retain the Steering Wheel controls while retaining a clean look in the dash.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*

<chirp> <chirp>
Well, this seems like an incredibly good price:
http://www.dealercostcaraudio.com/rsd65cs.aspx
But the place has either fantastic or horrible reviews. Many horrible. I suppose I could always charge-back the credit card.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Does anyone know what is involved to install a amp/sub onto a Symphony II Bose? 
I have a amp/sub from my old A4 and would like to add the option of having obnoxiously loud Bass.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (abadidol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abadidol* »_I have a amp/sub from my old A4 and would like to add the option of having obnoxiously loud Bass.

First step... Buy a Honda.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
First step... Buy a Honda.

...next step, do a couple tasteful body modifications:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

exhaust is too small.. needz upgradez! two of these will do fine.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
...next step, do a couple tasteful body modifications:










Tasteful and subtle! How euro


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR*









Pioneer AVIC Z110BT








Morel Dotech Ovation








JL Audio HD900/5








JL Audio 10w3v3
Scheduled to go in first week of December http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wkbrdfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_








Pioneer AVIC Z110BT








Morel Dotech Ovation








JL Audio HD900/5








JL Audio 10w3v3
Scheduled to go in first week of December http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


damn son thats a serious system you pieced together...bet you can't wait for install day!!!
please post some pics of install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Every day I drive, the stock stereo seems to sound worse and worse... lol
Serious system comes with a serious price tag but... it will definitely be worth it in the end... the Morel's sound so clean!
I'm having a local shop do the install and they're going to build me a custom sub enclosure similar to the one in this, retaining all the factory cargo room
http://tadasauce.wordpress.com...tall/
Install should be across 2 days, I might take the days off and hang around.. definitely want to see build up and install, will take pics for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_Every day I drive, the stock stereo seems to sound worse and worse... lol
Serious system comes with a serious price tag but... it will definitely be worth it in the end... the Morel's sound so clean!
I'm having a local shop do the install and they're going to build me a custom sub enclosure similar to the one in this, retaining all the factory cargo room
http://tadasauce.wordpress.com...tall/
Install should be across 2 days, I might take the days off and hang around.. definitely want to see build up and install, will take pics for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


sweeeet! make sure they keep that mold!


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

I'll talk to them, see how they're gonna go about making the box.. maybe if they could replicate it or make a jig... I could say there's a few SoCal guys interested in the stealth enclosure if possible


----------

